# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  Scroll maps

## gogots

HI,
I share you my page Deviant Art where you can find some maps for VTT.
Here all my graphics elements.
Some exemples of my maps:

----------


## Josiah VE

These maps are beautiful! I especially like the second one of the town!

P.S. Welcome to the Guild!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rongar

Aw man, the second one reminds me of the intro to Final Fantasy 9 and Vivi's journey across the roofs of Alexandria. What a beautiful art style! Awesome job and welcome aboard.

----------


## Voolf

Wow, those are great. Welcome to the guild

----------


## ChickPea

Nice work! I love the one with the church-like structure. That's fantastically well drawn!

----------


## Greg

These are really fantastic gogots! Hope to see more work from you, as they are so beautifully drawn.  :Smile:

----------


## gogots

Thx All!
I have a question. What is the best, sharing my page DevianArt art or Upload all my map on Cartographers'Guild?
If you want to use my graphics elements ( click download on the rigth side of the page Deviant Art) i make some video tutorial here. But it's in french, Sorry.
Ps: sorry, i'm very bad in english.

----------


## wdmartin

Looks gorgeous!

I think DeviantArt and the guild both work for sharing your maps -- mostly a matter of choice.  I think some people use the Guild for works-in-progress, and post final copies in DeviantArt.

----------


## Mouse

These are beautiful maps - thanks for sharing.

Many Cartographers have DeviantArt accounts, but just as many don't - so just as well to upload finished maps to both  :Wink:

----------


## gogots

> so just as well to upload finished maps to both


Thank you for your answers. I will try to upload the finished maps to both  :Smile:

----------


## Jacktannery

Beautiful maps - really lovely.

----------


## NathanC

Stunning work, I love the town!!!

----------


## ThomasR

These are gorgeous !

----------


## gogots

Now I try to color my cards:

----------


## ChickPea

These are absolutely gorgeous! The drawing is fantastic & the colouring is beautiful.

By the way, when you finish work, you should post it in the Finished Maps folder, as not everyone checks the work-in-progress folders and your work deserves to be seen more widely.

----------


## gogots

> By the way, when you finish work, you should post it in the Finished Maps folder, as not everyone checks the work-in-progress folders and your work deserves to be seen more widely.


When you say "finished map folder" , you're talking about the Gallery or it's an other post?

----------


## ChickPea

Hi gogots, it's this folder...

https://www.cartographersguild.com/f...splay.php?f=36

Another reason to post there relates to the Atlas Awards we're running just now. Only threads in Finished Maps will be eligible for voting. So if you'd like your work to be in with a chance next year, you need to post them there.  :Smile:

----------


## gogots

Ok, thank you for your answer.

----------


## arsheesh

Some really nice work here gogots, the buildings have a nice whimsical cartoony look.  I especially like the colored maps.  Thanks for sharing.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Tonnichiwa

How did I miss this? Your art is wonderful! I love your style!

----------


## DanielHasenbos

These maps are great, I really like the linework!

----------


## Jeudi

Very great job, i like those handdrawn maps !

----------

